# which Wireless Internet Provider can you get/use at CFLRS



## ottawaguy25 (10 Jun 2008)

I am sorry if this has been posted before I have searched and found nothing.  Does anyone know which Intrenet Provider I can get in St-Jean.  I want to have it all set up before I go.  I know you don't have any thing until around the fourth week in, but I want to be able to hook it all up.  Thank you ahead of time


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jun 2008)

What course are you going on ?

If you are going on BMQ / BMOQ i only have one thing to say :

You are f*****g joking right ?


----------



## ottawaguy25 (10 Jun 2008)

I am going on BMQ july 7th 2008


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jun 2008)

ottawaguy25 said:
			
		

> I am going on BMQ july 7th 2008




BMQ...internet in your quarters......

 :rofl:

Thanks for the laugh, its been a hard day.


----------



## smithbrian86 (10 Jun 2008)

I'm assuming "internet" is a euphemism for "interwoven camouflage netting"?

I don't think any other variety would be present. We should expect... spartan conditions.


----------



## danchapps (10 Jun 2008)

Are you on last comic standing? Are you the reason my friend didn't make it? Cause you are funny!!! Yeah, all joking aside, no offense, but keep dreaming. They have internet terminals set up in the green break room that you can use, if you don't mind spending your hard earned nickels (read two-nies) on. Other than that, best bet is wait until your fourth week, go to the Bistro and use the free net there. It's limited to half hour blocks, but it's free, well, actually your mess dues cover it, but yeah, you don't have to pay per use. OR, you could go to an internet cafe (of course only once you aren't cb'd anymore). Best of luck, have fun, take care. Just remember, it's all a game, or is it.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Jun 2008)

The other option if you do think you'll have time is to try to get a "portable" solution.

http://www.digitalhome.ca/content/view/2520/206/

I, as many others here hope you realize that you'll be quite busy on course.  But it is important that you do take time when you get the chance to relax.  It will be difficult as I don't think you'll have much storage.  Back in my day, we had everything confiscated at the beginning of course and only had access to our stored kit once we got permission to leave base near the end of course.  Even then, it was only for 30 minutes or so and then it was locked up for the weekend until we got back.

Good luck, make sure you have your priorities straight when you hit the ground.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Jun 2008)

ottawaguy25 said:
			
		

> I am sorry if this has been posted before I have searched and found nothing.  Does anyone know which Intrenet Provider I can get in St-Jean.  I want to have it all set up before I go.  I know you don't have any thing until around the fourth week in, but I want to be able to hook it all up.  Thank you ahead of time



You will be briefed on all that when you arrive.  However, as you can see from the responses here, maybe you should rethink this one.  #1, you have no idea what Sector, or room, or floor, or pavailion you will be staying in.  #2, you won't have time to sit in this room once you are living there waiting for Bell Canada to show up.  #3 this type of request will have to be passed up thru  your Platoon Chain of Command, you just don't do what you want to do there.

If you are that hot n horny about it, I suggest you go with some cellular solution, but you can count on it not being worth the $ in the end if you are as busy as you should be on BMQ.


----------



## Jorkapp (11 Jun 2008)

> If you are that hot n horny about it, I suggest you go with some cellular solution, but you can count on it not being worth the $ in the end if you are as busy as you should be on BMQ.



Agreed. Cellular would be the way to go.

Best I can think of is Telus. Google "Connect Day Plan", it would seem to be the most fitting for weekend internet access.


----------



## Fraser (11 Jun 2008)

this is kind of off topic, but should I bring books with me to read?


----------



## infamous_p (11 Jun 2008)

Fraser said:
			
		

> this is kind of off topic, but should I bring books with me to read?



Yup


----------



## derael (12 Jun 2008)

Yeah, always helps when and if you get CB'd.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2008)

Fraser said:
			
		

> this is kind of off topic, but should I bring books with me to read?



Read the Joining Instructions...they are full of useful info.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Read the Joining Instructions...they are full of useful info.



Thats crazy talk......... :


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2008)

Here's an even crazier one...

If you don't know what Joining Instructions are, try searching for CFLRS Joining Instructions, here or on Google.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Here's an even crazier one...
> 
> If you don't know what Joining Instructions are, try searching for CFLRS Joining Instructions, here or on Google.



whoh.....whoh....back the f*****g truck up.......

Google ?

 ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2008)

3 years of college learned me lots of stuff....


----------



## Fraser (13 Jun 2008)

Yea i have the joining instructions and i have read them. I was just wondering if it was a good idea or it was just one of the things that was pointless to bring that is included in the joining instructions. My cousin bought stuff and when he got to St Jean he had to rebuy most of the stuff cause it wasn't like that stuff there.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2008)

Fraser said:
			
		

> Yea i have the joining instructions and i have read them. I was just wondering if it was a good idea or it was just one of the things that was *pointless* to bring that is included in the *joining instructions*. My cousin bought stuff and when he got to St Jean he had to rebuy most of the stuff cause it wasn't like that stuff there.



Oddly, you will (or should) learn very quickly that your instructors don't give a flying frig about what your cousin says.  However, the CO of CFLRS and his orders may matter to your staff.  If you read the JI's, I believe they state specific sizes for certain items;  this is because of the locker layout and size.  The CANEX carries the items you are (I believe) told in the JIs to have specific sizes of.  Starting to question stuff now will only make the whole process harder once you get there if you continue to.

The JIs are good as they are written.  Read them in more detail.  If it says "you can bring a Widget but may not have access to it" then thats exactly the way it is.  If it says bring shampoo in no larger than 1 liter bottles, thats what you get.  Its simple, don't make it harder by thinking you know better when you have yet to even grace the Mega with your presence.

Advice, its your choice to take it or leave it but I can guaruntee you the "Sgt but my cousin said...." reason will just NOT work out in your favour.  Maybe your cousin did one of the deadliest sins out there...he did NOT pay attention to detail.  *Pay attention to detail.*


----------



## Sub_Guy (13 Jun 2008)

WOW..  By far one of the funniest threads I have read in a while, should come with a warning, "Do not consume beverages while reading this thread".   Damn near cost me a monitor.

Please feel free to use "Sgt, but my cousin said....".  Your course mates will thank you for the entertainment value.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2008)

Err, yes yes what was I thinking.  You are encouraged to use statements like:

1.  My cousin said...
2.  I read in Soldier of Fortune....
3.  But in Call of Duty 4, when I...
4.  Why?
5.  In air/sea/army Cadets, we...
6.  When I was in the Reserves...
7.  I read the Joining *Instructions* but didn't necessarily agree with them in principle...

Those are all safe, expected comments.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Jun 2008)

Actually Fraser you bring up a good point.  It will save you much heartache and time if you hold off on buying anything that is not specifically told to be purchased ahead.  The Canex in the Mega will have much of the stuff you need, and as you yourself said, it will prevent you from buying the wrong items.

Your cousin telling you of his mistake is a good thing.

As for a book being pointless, my thought on the matter is: Would you rather have one and not need it? Or need one and not have it?

Oh, and my comments are not said with a sarcastic tone, they are serious.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2008)

JIs, Page B-1/2, Note.  "The majority of these articles can be purchased at the Canex at your expense."

However, if you want to buy them before hand, make sure you pay attention to detail.

From the same page of the JIs.

Rince-bouche format maximum 750 ml, 1, Mouth wash, max size 750ml

Shampooing, format maximum 750 ml, 1, Shampoo, max size 750ml

etc etc

Its not rocket surgery!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jun 2008)

Follow the JIs, anything else try searching here in the Recruiting Forum. I can almost guarantee it's been covered.

Now that this is starting to spiral, and has gone on longer than it should've.........

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

